# bacon on keto



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

is grilled bacon allowed on keto an if can, can you have to much cause im thinkin of having it as a main protein source in a meal so say like 6 rashers thats if its work in with my macros?


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

yea smash it mate

you'll be alright lol


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I love bacon, has to be crispy, sometimes to the point you can snap it in half.

Any one who doesnt like it this way or WORSE... Microwaves it, is an awful person and I dont wish to ever have any contact with you... ever.

Sorry I couldnt be of any help, but I assume so given bacon is "high" in protein/fat and low in carbs


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

I agree mark I like to cook my bacon til it's snappable too


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

GTG on bacon,a good keto food imo


----------



## matt88 (Oct 26, 2008)

lol i know my bacon is grilled to crispy perfection mate an i know its allowed on keto but dont know if a large amount is allowed if you get my jist


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

matt88 said:


> is grilled bacon allowed on keto an if can, can you have to much cause im thinkin of having it as a main protein source in a meal so say like 6 rashers thats if its work in with my macros?


Yeah defo mate, that use to be one of my meals! Well 6 rashers of bacon with a fried egg and 30g cheese melted over the top Mmmm 

I always take my BG reading after meals as well and it's never spiked.

The only thing is that 6 rashers of bacon is about your daily recommended intake for salt...!!!


----------

